# Psychology jobs



## iancolpitts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England. 

Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to New Zealand, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------

